# Nova reportagem sobre o METEOPT (na TVI)



## *Dave* (10 Set 2012 às 14:34)

Não acredito, que eu andando desaparecido em combate, vou ser o primeiro a abrir este tópico!

Vejam lá se arranjam a reportagem completa e colocam aqui


----------



## Vince (10 Set 2012 às 16:52)

Parabéns Mário e Gil, e obrigado à TVI por se interessar por este tema


----------



## trepkos (10 Set 2012 às 17:05)

Muy Bien Rapazes! Estiveram muito bem! Parabéns também à TVI.


----------



## HotSpot (10 Set 2012 às 17:06)

Deixar os meus parabéns ao Gil e ao Mário pela participação nesta reportagem da TVI. Uma palavra especial também para este canal por se interessar pelo tema. E porque não, parabéns também a todos nós.


----------



## Veterano (10 Set 2012 às 17:18)

Grande reportagem, parabéns Mário e Gil, muito calmos e "profissionais"! A nossa comunidade a dar nas vistas...


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Set 2012 às 17:18)

Só agora vi a reportagem, tenho de deixar os meus parabéns ao Gil e ao Mário, e claro também à TVI pela grande reportagem.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Set 2012 às 17:19)

Mais um reconhecimento do MeteoPT para o país e para o Mundo. Gostei bastante da entrevista, parabéns aos entrevistados Mário Barros (Mário Barros) e ao Gil Lemos (Gilmet), e também a todos os outros administradores, moderadores e membros que se dedicaram e trabalharam para que o MeteoPT chegasse ao ponto se ser reconhecido desta maneira. Um agradecimento também à TVI por se "interessar" em mostrar ao país e ao Mundo esta grande comunidade meteorológica.

Agradeço também ao Vince por ter colocado o link da entrevista.

PS: Também fiquei surpreso quando aparece uma fotografia minha (nascer-do-Sol de Manta Rota)


----------



## MSantos (10 Set 2012 às 17:25)

Mais um grande passo para a divulgação do MeteoPT, parabéns ao Gil, ao Mário e à TVI.


----------



## stormy (10 Set 2012 às 17:48)

Excelente!!


----------



## Maria Papoila (10 Set 2012 às 17:58)

Excelente divulgação e que bem que aqueles dois estiveram 
Parabéns


----------



## miguel (10 Set 2012 às 18:14)

Parabéns aos intervenientes na reportagem e também a todos nos que fazemos crescer este fórum


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Set 2012 às 18:20)

Mesmo à patrão! 
Estiveram muito bem! Parabéns!


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Set 2012 às 18:27)

Olha, eu na televisão 

Aparte de tudo isto, obrigado à TVI pela nossa divulgação a nível nacional. A reportagem ficou bastante boa, embora tenha falado 30 minutos, e claro está que nunca esse tempo poderia ser emitido, se não seria já um quase documentário , a jornalista (um muito obrigado uma vez mais) conseguiu bem captar a essência daquilo que nos move e porque estamos aqui nesta casa.

P.S- Há um plano da estação em que a consola está sem dados exteriores, foi um mero acidente que ocorreu quando descemos do telhado pra casa pra filmarmos as cenas "interiores", a estação estava a captar o sinal.

E viva o MeteoPT e toda a nossa comunidade


----------



## Dan (10 Set 2012 às 19:17)

O Mário e o Gil estiveram muito bem. E é de louvar também esta excelente iniciativa da TVI.


----------



## jpmartins (10 Set 2012 às 19:37)

Parabéns, muito boa a reportagem.


----------



## ijv (10 Set 2012 às 19:54)

Parabens Mário e Gil. Tenho alguns amigos que deveriam ver esta reportagem, assim ja nao andavam sempre a perguntar-me para que quero uma estação e o que faço com ela.
Mais uma vez parabens a divulgação do forum.


----------



## ACalado (10 Set 2012 às 20:04)

Parabéns Boa reportagem, mais uma vez a comunidade meteorológica amadora presente nos media  Oh Gil para a próxima a ver se fazes a "perinha"


----------



## ecobcg (10 Set 2012 às 20:27)

Muitos parabéns ao Mario e ao Gil! 
E muitos parabéns ao Meteopt!

A reportagem está muito boa, e representa bem lado da meteorologia amadora!

Meteopt cada vez mais reconhecido!


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Set 2012 às 20:37)

Muitos parabéns Mário e Gil. Excelente reportagem, pessoal.


----------



## Z13 (10 Set 2012 às 20:53)

Que grande reportagem e que excelente forma de divulgação do Fórum!

Vocês estão de parabéns! Muito calmos, objectivos, 5 estrelas!

E um agradecimento especial à TVI pelo interesse!


----------



## Norther (10 Set 2012 às 20:59)

muitos parabéns a vos dois pela bela reportagem  e a este grande forum


----------



## Paulo H (10 Set 2012 às 21:02)

Hoje fui surpreendido à hora de almoço, com a reportagem acerca das estações amadoras em Portugal. E em especial ao presenciar os testemunhos do Mário Barros e do Gil, que nos representaram de uma forma bem simples em português (sem eduquês), para que todos entendam o quanto dignificante é a missão do nosso fórum meteopt, um espaço de excelência na partilha de todo o nosso conhecimento e experiências! 

A visibilidade do nosso fórum é bem evidente de há uns anos para cá, pelo que a nossa responsabilidade é acrescida dia a dia, post a post!

Quanto aos nossos dignos representantes de hoje, os meus sinceros parabéns!!


----------



## Edward (10 Set 2012 às 21:12)

Já tinha visto a reportagem que passou há algum tempo atrás sobre a meteorologia amadora na SIC (acho eu). Agora outra sobre o mesmo tema noutra estação de televisão só vem comprovar que o tema da meteorologia amadora e o próprio fórum são cada vez mais reconhecidos.

Parabéns aos dois!


----------



## Gerofil (10 Set 2012 às 21:25)

Parabéns aos intervenientes por mais uma iniciativa de divulgação do MeteoPT.


----------



## Hazores (10 Set 2012 às 21:40)

Parabéns!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Set 2012 às 21:58)

Parabens Mário, Gil...... heeeeeeeeee á TVI e a todos os impulsionadores deste espaço!!!


----------



## CptRena (10 Set 2012 às 22:23)

Muito bem  Este espaço vai alargando cada vez mais as suas fronteiras e e vai chegando a todos os meteoloucos e meteo-interessados que por aí andam neste mundo. Parabéns ao Mário e ao Gil pela excelente entrevista e parabéns ao fórum pela excelência de espaço cibernético que é.


----------



## ajrebelo (11 Set 2012 às 11:31)

Boas

Pá eu não gostei, acho que foi fraquinha, parece que não sabiam falar, fez transparecer que as pessoas que se interessam por este tema são o espelho da nossa sociedade, onde está o chapéu e os yo, os meus, os bué.   

Muito bem minha gente, orgulho de pertencer a uma geração não rasca que luta e é determinada nos seus valores e interesses, uma geração apaixonada, lutadora. ( Para a próxima temos de ter uma rapariga a falar sobre o tema, achava também importante. ) 

MARIO QUERES COMER RAPAZ, QUERES UMA SANDES

A todos um forte abraço


----------



## Brunomc (11 Set 2012 às 11:43)

Parabéns Mário e Gil 
Grande reportagem 
Um abraço


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Set 2012 às 13:01)

Fiquei bastante contente, a peça esteve bastante bem elaborada, bastante objectiva e ambos bastante calmos. Uma boa introdução aos instrumentos das estações, funções, importante para que as pessoas comecem a entender melhor o funcionamento das estações meteorológicas e desmistificar o velho mito de que servem para «prever o estado do tempo». 

Parece que ao longo do tempo isso tem vindo a ser conseguido. Fico também bastante orgulhoso que tenham sido o Mário e o Gil, podiam ter sido outros quaisquer, mas são dos mais antigos deste fórum, pela vantagem que isso nos dá a nível de conhecimento, cuidado com algumas induções em erro a nível meteorológico e com o que transmitiam, também, e porque todos fazemos parte de um grupo que tem muita convivência entre si, o que torna tudo bastante particular.

Estamos cada vez mais bem representados, quer por estes porta-vozes e todos os outros que anteriormente também já falaram, bastante estimados e antigos por cá, quer o Z13, quer o fsl (na peça escrita), André (na peça de 2009 em que eu também estive presente com o Gil e o Mário, mas à distância, ) quer pelos media que fazem este excelente trabalho de divulgação e, acima de tudo, correcção e desmistificação de alguns preconceitos em relação às estações e à sua função.

A todos os membros do fórum os meus parabéns.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Set 2012 às 14:01)

Sem dúvida, mais um momento marcante na evolução desta comunidade.

Agradeço novamente a todos vós, pelas palavras, à TVI, pelo interesse demonstrado, e às profissionais que nos acompanharam (a mim e ao Mário), pela simpatia, atenção, e capacidade de executar tão belos minutos de televisão. 

Deu-se, com isto, um novo "pontapé meteorológico" à população, com vista a incutir cada vez mais o saber-comum sobre a temática, que sempre foi alvo de enormes falácias. É com orgulho que vamos cada vez recebendo mais indivíduos interessados na área, e que connosco aprendem e partilham experiências. Prevejo assim um futuro risonho, no qual lidaremos com uma parte progressivamente maior da população, integrando-a com sucesso nesta área (tão estimulante) de saber.


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Set 2012 às 15:03)

Gilmet disse:


> Sem dúvida, mais um momento marcante na evolução desta comunidade...



Nem mais...
Fico grato por verificar que começamos a demarcar uma posição na sociedade. Sem sobranceria começamos a demonstrar que podemos ser úteis, cada qual à sua maneira.
Muito bem Gil e Mário, e uma palavra de respeito pela atenção que os profissionais da TVI tiveram pelos membros do fórum.


----------



## Microburst (11 Set 2012 às 15:13)

Muito bom, muito bom. Até foi a minha namorada que me veio chamar para ver e disse logo que eram os maluquinhos do tempo como eu. 

Parabéns a ambos, estiveram muito bem.


----------



## Golden Fields (11 Set 2012 às 20:13)

Vi a noticia na hora  Parabens!


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Set 2012 às 21:30)

Excelente  muitos parabéns a todos os intervenientes


----------



## Afgdr (11 Set 2012 às 21:41)

Tudo o que toca à meteorologia eu gosto e tive oportunidade de ver a reportagem no dia 

Muitos parabéns aos dois!


----------



## irpsit (11 Set 2012 às 21:53)

Ao Mário e ao Gil os meus parabéns pela excelente entrevista, aliás de forma bem profissional, sentida e honesta.

Fiquei a conhecer-vos melhor, e gostei especialmente quando o Mário confessou a nossa paixão por ver a natureza a manifestar-se no tempo.

Parabéns também à TVI por tomar este tema em consideração com uma excelente reportagem!

Um dia destes quando estiver em Portugal tenho que conhecer todos vós deste fórum, visto ainda não conhecer ninguém em pessoa


----------



## Minho (12 Set 2012 às 00:05)

Mais uma grande reportagem sobre a meteorologia amadora.

Parabéns aos dois.


----------



## Teles (12 Set 2012 às 01:25)

Uma excelente reportagem que foi efectuada de maneira espontânea por estes nossos dois colegas do forum que  mostraram com sabedoria e clareza o que se faz de bom e bem neste forum , deram a conhecer ao espectador o trabalho o empenho e a dedicação  que é feito com verdadeira paixão por todos estes amadores de meteorologista não só a nível nacional como também a nível internacional.
Os meus parabéns ao Mário Barros e ao Gil e também um obrigado à TVI por esta iniciativa 

o empenho de todos leva ao sucesso e à partilha de boa e útil informação !


----------



## ogalo (12 Set 2012 às 22:04)

Foi bonito....parabens pessoal


----------



## Iceberg (12 Set 2012 às 22:11)

PARABÉNS e OBRIGADO !


----------



## Brigantia (12 Set 2012 às 22:35)

Muito boa reportagem
Parabéns Mário e Gil, estiveram em grande.

Esta comunidade merece este reconhecimento por parte da comunicação social.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (12 Set 2012 às 22:49)

Só hoje vi esta brilhante reportagem!!! 
Os meus enormes e sinceros parabéns ao Mário e ao Gil!!
Está fenomenal!!


----------



## iceworld (12 Set 2012 às 23:47)

Gostei muito de ver!!
Parabéns malta. É bom ver-vos ao fim de uns anos com essa desenvoltura metereológica. 

METEOPT


----------



## PauloSR (13 Set 2012 às 20:32)

Mário e Gil, os meus parabéns pela vossa brilhante participação na reportagem da TVI. Senti que estava ali parte de mim, e aposto que este sentimento é comum a vários utilizadores deste espaço de excelência.

Permitam-me terminar da seguinte forma: viva o forum MeteoPT, viva todos nós amantes da meteorologia!


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Set 2012 às 20:50)

Não tinha visto esta reportagem,  muito bem!
Aos poucos, a visibilidade deste fórum e da meteorologia amadora vai aumentando... e que assim continue...


----------



## Marcus Vinicius (14 Set 2012 às 20:11)

Mesmo aqui no Brasil, através do nosso famoso facebook pode ver a reportagem. Parabéns a todos que contribuiram para que essa reportagem fosse ao ar. Foi bom conhecer mais alguns integrantes do meteopt. Obrigado Inácio pela divulgação no face..


----------



## criz0r (22 Set 2012 às 23:13)

Não tinha tido oportunidade para tal, mas desde já os meus parabéns aos intervenientes desta entrevista e a toda a comunidade deste Fórum que dia para dia cresce a olhos vistos e é já um pilar importante da Meteorologia em Portugal! Muitos parabéns mais uma vez !


----------



## joocean (25 Set 2012 às 22:03)

Parabens aos intervenientes e a todo este forum


----------



## Rainstorm (27 Set 2012 às 23:04)

Tal como eles dizem no fim, que apesar de um país com tempo ameno e sem grandes mudanças ainda nos mantemos de pé e sempre á espera de uma chuvinha, pk também se o tempo por aki fosse como no UK então fartávamo-nos do mau tempo né


----------



## belem (29 Set 2012 às 20:10)

Já tinha visto, mas só hoje me deu para vir aqui comentar.

Estou muito orgulhoso do Mário e do Gil, aliás de quem eu já tinha uma grande admiração.
Agora então ainda mais.


Ah e parabéns também ao forum, que está cada vez melhor!


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Set 2012 às 22:28)

belem disse:


> Estou muito orgulhoso do Mário e do Gil, aliás de quem eu já tinha uma grande admiração.
> Agora então ainda mais.



O nosso espírito é este. Não há grande motivo pra admirações  o gosto que nos move é que interessa.


----------

